# Anyone take the Jail Officer's Training Manual



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2005)

I just received in the mail the Jail Officer Correspondence Course/Jail Officer's Training Manual in the mail from sheriffs.org. I used to work at MCI Cedar Junction but left for many different reasons and I've been through the Sheriffs County process to be hired and they recommended I take this course to show them some kind of desire to work there. Kind of silly seeing that I have a BA in CJ and and 2 years experience in cedar junction...... But anyways just curious to see if anyone has completed this and maybe if you have the answers to the examination you can shoot them to me by pm.. thanks


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Check your PM


----------



## mercedes (Dec 27, 2010)

I am also in dire need of help with the Jail Officer's Training Manual Answers. The administrators at the Department I work for failed to inform be they "misplaced" my completed answer sheets (I will now make copies of everything). I may not get this course complete by the deadline. PLEASE help


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

mercedes said:


> I am also in dire need of help with the Jail Officer's Training Manual Answers. The administrators at the Department I work for failed to inform be they "misplaced" my completed answer sheets (I will now make copies of everything). I may not get this course complete by the deadline. PLEASE help


So you took the test and your dept. lost them????


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

My dog ate mine.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> My dog ate mine.












Cant some threads just remain dead?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes I took it and it is on my book shelf next to my Massad Aynoob Books.


----------



## Bcarter (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone have this?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

ABCABDCADBAABCDBBADCCBDADDDBB(?)ABCDDHABBDDBCCA


----------

